# sea



## vancouver

could anyone suggest a beautiful french name for a cosmetic cream with
nutrients from the sea? I was thinking about something with mer?
thanks!


----------



## beri

Why not just "Marine" ?
It's also a girl's name, so it's could do very well, since the positioning is in the name


----------



## alain larochelle

-I know a little Marine, she is very cute. It's a great suggestion. As you know it also refers to a painting of the sea. I would add that the design/marketing should not evoke boats except in a very romantic way. You wouldn't want to remind the customer of "the few, the proud,... 

And also i haven't come up with anything better than a buffoonery:
Mal-de-mer would be a great name for a beer made with algea. I'm deliriously off-topic and will try not to do it again.


----------



## vancouver

thank you so much for your suggestions,

does Peau de mer sound strange? skin from the sea?
excuse my grade 12 french!
I was thinking of Marine in the name like marine spa or something.


----------



## beri

Peau de mer sounds stranges, yuh
I'll stick with Marine  I would personally want to buy the product


----------



## superromu

il y a une pub en ce moment qui fait l'apologie d'une crème, qui appliquée, fait paraître la peau aussi belle qu'après avoir passé une semaine à la mer ! 
ils n'utilisent pas de raccourci (peau de mer) car ça serait étrange


----------



## beri

maybe also Ondine, but I prefer Marine


----------



## superromu

tu regardes trop les pokémons beri !  tu veux qu'on dine Ondine ?
ok je sors ! 

Marine est mieux je pense aussi, plus commun (bleu marine, la marina, ... c'est un terme très décliné pour faire réference à la mer)


----------



## beri

non, j'écoute trop Desproges.
Tu t'es grillé Romu


----------



## Gil

J'allais proposer  "Caresse marine".  J'ai vérifié et c'est déjà utilisé pour une foule de choses...


----------



## Cath.S.

Peau de Sirène,   la crème qui assouplira vos...



...écailles, Mesdames.


----------



## beri

n'oublie pas qu'une sirène est mi-femme, mi-thon, 
c'est pas gentil, ça!


----------



## alain larochelle

Une sirène est une jolie femme qui finit en queue de poisson...
(We,re going off-topic again, but i guess it's the fun part of this forum...)


----------



## Alain-Sébastien

After a brief chat with madame my wife, "caresse marine" invites one to dream of the sea and would be an delighful choice. May I suggest "douceur de mer"?


----------



## Gil

Alain-Sébastien said:
			
		

> After a brief chat with madame my wife, "caresse marine" invites one to dream of the sea and would be an delighful choice. May I suggest "douceur de mer"?



Est-ce qu'une "Caresse thalassique" plairait à Madame votre épouse? L'allure un peu scientifique serait-elle trop rêche ou trop peu émolliente?

Edit:  Si tel est le cas, réservons le produit pour les queues de sirènes...


----------



## Amityville

How about bouillabaisse ? It does have nutrients..


----------



## vancouver

I agree with Alain, "caresse marine" is nice but I think Gil said that it was already
being used, this has been helpful and entertaining!


----------



## beri

personnellement, je trouve que (pardon pour le pléonasme, mais sans cela ma phrase eût été perçue comme étant trop sèche ) caresse marine fait trop gnangnan, trop "on veut amadouer le consommateur avec un beau nom". Ca m'évoque un peu les pubs un yaourt normal qui semble faire des miracles dans le corps de ces dames.
Ca fait trop "pub" voilà


----------



## vancouver

I appreciate your opinion Beri, you may have a point, people may not take it
too seriously. But what do you mean by it being "pub"? do you mean cheap?
what about the name, "Carine"? When people in the States and Canada see
"Marine", an aquarium may come to mind before a french name.


----------



## Benjy

vancouver said:
			
		

> I appreciate your opinion Beri, you may have a point, people may not take it
> too seriously. But what do you mean by it being "pub"? do you mean cheap?
> what about the name, "Carine"? When people in the States and Canada see
> "Marine", an aquarium may come to mind before a french name.



la pub = publicity. he just means it smacks a little of the type of name you can see a balding man in a ponytail munching on a powerbar working with his ad team making up. it tries a little too hard. if you see what i mean


----------



## Gil

Benjy said:
			
		

> la pub = publicity. he just means it smacks a little of the type of name you can see a balding man in a ponytail munching on a powerbar working with his ad team making up. it tries a little too hard. if you see what i mean



Come on.  What have you got against "Les douceurs pacifiantes de Vancouver"


----------



## beri

vancouver said:
			
		

> I appreciate your opinion Beri, you may have a point, people may not take it
> too seriously. But what do you mean by it being "pub"? do you mean cheap?
> what about the name, "Carine"? When people in the States and Canada see
> "Marine", an aquarium may come to mind before a french name.


I mean a bit too artificial, commercial.

About Carine, you're losing the reference to the sea.


----------



## superromu

Carine = *C*arresse m*ARINE* if i understand what you mean. 
it refers to the female name, and marine, but you have to 'creuser les meninges" for long time if you didn t read this thread


----------



## beri

come on, pleeeeease pllllllllllleeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase choose Marine :éploré:


----------



## Amityville

Océane. D'accord ? On laisse beri faire sa plongée sous-Marine.


----------



## beri

attention à ce que tu écris, c'est très ambigu!! 
Océane est pas mal, mais je défendrai toujours ma Marine


----------



## vancouver

2 month late?
Beri, you mentioned Ondine before, does that refer to the sea somehow?
As much as I would like to use Marine, they are asking for something more
unique.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour vancouver,

*une ondine *is a water nymph from the Germanic mythology. It is seen as quite poetic and romantic.
You also might prefer the Greek mythology and choose *Néréide* (the Néréides were the marine goddesses, daughters of Nérée and *Doris*... daughter of Ocean ).


----------



## vancouver

Thank you for that Agnes,
I'd also welcome any other french names that would be
suitable for a cosmetic line with marine extracts!


----------

